# Bachlorette



## chocokitty (Jul 8, 2008)

Did anyone watch the season finale last night?


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 8, 2008)

the one after the last Roses?
the first appearance of Diana and Jesse? 
I watched that one last night..


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 8, 2008)

I watched it.  I was surprised at who she picked.


----------



## FWBChick (Jul 8, 2008)

I was surprised too, although I think they were both dorks...I wouldn't have picked either of them!  They were cute though, they really did look like they were in love.  They couldn't stop kissing each other, and kept saying "I love you".


----------



## Brittni (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I watched it.  I was surprised at who she picked._

 

Ditto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanted her to pick the other one.

I hate the show though. Just catched the last few episodes off/on. lol. A lot of times I think instead of falling in love they fall in love with the idea of being in love (infatuation)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2008)

It seemed to me that she was overly affectionate with him (on the After the Rose Ceremony episode).  Hopefully he's feeling it as much as her, and hopefully it works out.


----------

